
Why I left Shopfify - EvilTrout
https://medium.com/@tessthornton/why-i-left-shopify-9b44f7f6a848
======
alttab
What's the point of this? In light of the recent car-ramming? Imagine what
would happen if engineers did this in Europe for every company that supported
Muslim immigration - and those folks have run over FAR more people than this
one guy did.

Quitting your job because you don't like your company's clients is a good
thing to do to keep your moral fiber - whatever it is. E-mailing your CEO to
signal your virtue to him probably has diminishing returns, and I'd argue you
gain nothing by publishing it now other than stroking your own ego.

~~~
rbanffy
> Imagine what would happen if engineers did this in Europe for every company
> that supported Muslim immigration

The teams would get much cooler, and with a great understanding of statistics.
Most Muslims who enter Europe are not terrorists and do not support terrorism.
All neonazis support the oppression of other races by violence if necessary.

~~~
alttab
True. However, all car-ramming terrorists in Europe have been Muslim, with
ties to extremist Imams.

The point I'm trying to make is if people stood up for their moral fiber
across the board, there'd be a lot more people quitting their jobs. Which
leaves me to ask the original author - what do you expect to gain from this
other than feeling morally superior to his CEO and co-workers, and signalling
that to... who?

------
lun4r
You wrote "ShopFify" ;) Great that you prioritize your values over your job.
Not sure what you're hoping to achieve by publishing this email..?

